# iomega dvd drivers for mac OSX



## BigBadJohn (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello all. I was just wondering if anyone could help with the drivers for an iomega dvd burner - can't seem to find one anywhere. Many thanks, Y.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what is your version of osx, and which dvd drive do you have?
if it is the usb dvd, w/out onetouch, try here.


----------

